# [SOLVED] Need help with Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN



## MONabas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello ,

I was updating my router software , and my brother came and removed the power adapter :upset: ... the updating procedure says that never turn off the device while updating .. and my brother did ... after reconnecting the power .. the router started but I can't access the router's config page !! so I can't update it or get it to work again ... I tried reseting it but still not working ... :sigh:

any clue ? :4-dontkno


----------



## DavidHB (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Need help with Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN*

That dire warning about not switching off during a firmware upgrade is, as you clearly realise, there for a reason. There's not much you can do with partially updated firmware. I think that this router sells in the UK for about £40, so I'd guess that it is not economically repairable, and your brother owes you a new router.

David


----------



## MONabas (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help with Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN*

I managed to get it work again , woopy :grin: ... all I had to do is :

1- reset the router .... keep pushing the reset bottom for around 20 sec , the power LED fades then it will start flashing again .

2- while it is still flashes ... open the web browser and enter the router's ip to access the config page .

3- you will find that no config page will be opened , instead it will open the software re installation page and ask you to choose the software directory to be installed into the router 

4- download the software from :
http://gigaset.com/shc/0,1935,hq_en_0_23012_rArNrNrNrN_prodId:131820,00.html

5- install and wait ...


----------



## DavidHB (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Need help with Siemens Gigaset SE361 WLAN*

Well done! Many if not most devices would be toast after an interrupted firmware reload. Your brother can count himself very lucky that Siemens seem to know about people like him.

David


----------

